# Calibration of a TASCAM US122L



## volcano_guy (Nov 7, 2009)

Dear all,
I would like to calibrate my USB soundcard TASCAM US 122 L. I am running some laboratory experiments where I use two AKG CK77WR plugged into the TASCAM. While the mikes have been calibrated and their sensitivity and frequency response is known, I would also need to measure the response of the sound card. 
I understand that the REW software can be used for this purpose. I have read the on-line manual etc. Everything about how to use the software is very clear. However, I would need some sort of tutorial on how to setup connections, the type of cables that I will need, etc ... 
My apologies if this sounds quite basic for many of you. 
I am really new to sound measurements and still have a lot to learn. Hope that someone can point me in the right direction. 
Thank you for your help.
Silvio


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> how to setup connections


Here is the REW Cabling and Connections Basics tutorial and the REW HELP files

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Help files have a section on sound card calibration. In addition, there are step-by-step instructions in the REW program during calibration. Here is a thread with some details in the Tascam 144, which is identical to the 122 only with a firewire connection added.

If all else fails, the 122 doesn't really need a calibration file. It's down only .5 dB at 10 Hz, and up about .25 dB near 20 kHz. IOW, it's essentially ruler flat out of the box. This graph shows a 144 calibration file another Member generated (dotted line).










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## volcano_guy (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Everything is looking much better now.
Regards,
Silvio


----------

